# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  میخونم اما نمیشه نظرتون؟

## Mohands mm

سلام ، دوستان لطفا کمکم  کنید ، من درسام رو خیلی خوب میخونم هفته ای سی الی چهل ساعت درس میخونم ، کلی تست میزنم ، منابع هم خوب هستند تست هارو هم زمان دار میزنم توی خونه و توی امتحانات مدرسه هم موفق هستم ، اعتماد به نفس خوبی هم دارم اما آزمون آزمایشی هارو (سنجش ) خوب نمیدم به نظرتون مشکل از چیه؟لطف میکنید اگه نظر بدید ....

----------


## masoumeh_n

سلام 
مطمئنی خوب میخونی؟؟
سر جلسه تمرکز داری یا استرس؟

----------


## T!G3R

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط hoomi


سلام ، دوستان لطفا کمکم  کنید ، من درسام رو خیلی خوب میخونم هفته ای سی الی چهل ساعت درس میخونم ، کلی تست میزنم ، منابع هم خوب هستند تست هارو هم زمان دار میزنم توی خونه و توی امتحانات مدرسه هم موفق هستم ، اعتماد به نفس خوبی هم دارم اما آزمون آزمایشی هارو (سنجش ) خوب نمیدم به نظرتون مشکل از چیه؟لطف میکنید اگه نظر بدید ....


سلام دوست عزیز
بعد از هر ازمون و مخصوصا نتیجه اش تحلیلش کنو ببین کجا اشتباه داشتی خو
من که نمیدونم تو ازمون چیکار میکنی 
الان فقط تنها کسی که میتونه بهت کمک کنه خودتی @Saeed735
موفق باشید..._

----------


## Saeed735

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...آشنایی با کنکور تجربی و تشریح دروس:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور....مراحل خواندن یک درس:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی کنکور... مرورهای مهم:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...نکات مربوط به تست زنی:::... 

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...دفتربرنامه ریزی:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور 95...مشاوره نیازنیست:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...نحوه ی مطالعه ی دروس مختلف:::...




احتمالا تو چیزی مشکل دارین که من همشونو توی تاپیک های بالا توضیح دادم...بخونین و به سبک بنده پیش برین مطمنن موفق میشین

----------


## Wild Rose

از من  که بدتر نیستی؟؟؟؟

روزی 15 تا 16 ساعت مطالعه......تست...درس....

بخدا خشک م اینقدر ر صندلی نشستم....

تهش  بی نتیجه....قلمچی...تراز...افتضاا  ااااح.....

هیچ راهی هم روم جواب نمیده......فقط تمرکز حواس...خیییییلی مهمه!!!!!

----------


## rez657

تفریح چی سرگرمی داری  ؟؟؟ یا بکوب درس 
وقتی میری سر جلسه چی فکر میکنی خوب میدی یا ن؟؟؟

----------


## rez657

> از من  که بدتر نیستی؟؟؟؟
> 
> روزی 15 تا 16 ساعت مطالعه......تست...درس....
> 
> بخدا خشک م اینقدر ر صندلی نشستم....
> 
> تهش  بی نتیجه....قلمچی...تراز...افتضاا  ااااح.....
> 
> هیچ راهی هم روم جواب نمیده......فقط تمرکز حواس...خیییییلی مهمه!!!!!


اینو نگو برا خودت تفریح بزار ببین چیو دوست داری  اونو هر وقت دوست داری انجا بدم من نتیجه گرفتم  هرچند عالی ن ولی گرفتم  خودتو زندونی فرض نکن ک حتما باید این ساعت اینو بخونی  ببین تو تا از لحاظ روحی خوب نباشی خودن بی فایدس یه  ساعت بخون ولی با عشق ببین  موفق باشی 
روزای اخر خیلی مهم هیچ وقت دس بر ندار  
57

----------


## Wild Rose

بهم بد نمیگذره.....

اما...واقعا نمیفهمم چرا بی نتیجه است؟؟؟
 @reza69

----------


## Adept

روش مطالعه ی دروس 
سعی کن روش مطاله هر درس رو یاد بگیری

----------


## lili96666

نباید اینطور باشه شاید منابع خوبی ندارید....

----------


## rez657

پس اگه بهت خوش می گذره ایرادتت منابع هستش شک نکن  
بزار یه مسال بزنم من قرابت هامون سبطی داشتم   الان یه مدت کم کار شدم ولی روزای عادی 14 ساعت می خونم  یعنی خیلی قرابتو خوندم از روش 94 یه دونه ام نتونستم بزنم  
امسال گاج گرفتم معمولا تستای قرایبو همه رو می زنم 
الان انگلیسی گاج دارم ولی اصن خوب نیست  ثابته درصدم 
و زمان خوندتو عوض کن  و نحوه خوندن  سعی کن مطلب رو بفهمی  نه اینگه فقط n  ساعت بخونی  
159

----------


## Mohands mm

> تفریح چی سرگرمی داری  ؟؟؟ یا بکوب درس 
> وقتی میری سر جلسه چی فکر میکنی خوب میدی یا ن؟؟؟


وقتی از جلسه میام بیرون فک میکنم عالی دادم....

----------


## rez657

188
یعتی غلط زیاد داری ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mohands mm

منابع من اینا هستن
عربی گاج نقره ای،حسابان گاج سفید، دیفرانسیل تخته سیاه،فیزیک شیمی و دینی گاج نقره ای،تحلیلی و گسسته قلمچی،ادبیات الگو،واسه پایه هم مبتکران الگو گاج قلمچی...

----------


## Mohands mm

> 188
> یعتی غلط زیاد داری ؟؟؟؟؟؟


نه زیاد غلط نمیزنم

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام ، دوستان لطفا کمکم  کنید ، من درسام رو خیلی خوب میخونم هفته ای سی الی چهل ساعت درس میخونم ، کلی تست میزنم ، منابع هم خوب هستند تست هارو هم زمان دار میزنم توی خونه و توی امتحانات مدرسه هم موفق هستم ، اعتماد به نفس خوبی هم دارم اما آزمون آزمایشی هارو (سنجش ) خوب نمیدم به نظرتون مشکل از چیه؟لطف میکنید اگه نظر بدید ....


سلام
دلابل
1)تغذیه نا مناسب بخصوص قبل ازمون
2)روش اشتباه درس خوندن
3)تست یا کتابای ضعیف
4)عدم تحلیل ازمون
5)عدم اعتماد به نفس و تلقین که نمیتونی
6)مسلط نشدن به دروس و سر سرکی رد شدن
7)خواب ناکافی به خصوص شب قبل زمون
8)استرس زیاد
9)عدم دقت
10)وارد نبود به روش های تست زنی
موفق باشی

----------


## Ali.N

> منابع من اینا هستن
> عربی گاج نقره ای،حسابان گاج سفید، دیفرانسیل تخته سیاه،فیزیک شیمی و دینی گاج نقره ای،تحلیلی و گسسته قلمچی،ادبیات الگو،واسه پایه هم مبتکران الگو گاج قلمچی...


منابعت ضعیفه از خیلی سبز و مهروماه و سایر استفاده کن
گاج و قلم چی حالب نیس
در صورتی که نمیفهمی سی دی بگیر

----------


## rez657

من تجربی ام  از منابع تون نمی دونم دوستان راهنمای می کنن حتما 
خوب باید ببنی کجا مشکل داری  مثلا درصدات چیه اصن ترازتا بگو؟؟
194

----------


## Mohands mm

> من تجربی ام  از منابع تون نمی دونم دوستان راهنمای می کنن حتما 
> خوب باید ببنی کجا مشکل داری  مثلا درصدات چیه اصن ترازتا بگو؟؟
> 194


رتبم توی 1000الی 13000 هفتصد الی هشتصد هست، تراز متغیره از 7000تاهشت هزار و خورده البته اینا مال قبلا هست، کارنانه کامل امروز، فردا میادش

----------


## rez657

فقط ادامه بده  خوبه دیگه  هنو کلی وقت هست   الان داری وقت هدر میدی  بیشتر تمرین کن   دل سردیو ولش   فک کن میشه 
می تونی بچه ها ب آرزو هاشو فک می کنن و بهشون می رسن ن واصه اینکه آرزو هاشون کوچیکه برا این ک فکر می کنن میشه ولی ادم بزرگ ا نمی رسن چون فکر میکنن نمیشه 
منابع هرچه نیازه عوض کن بیشتر رو کتاب درسی  تمرکز کن   
موفق باشی  

116

----------


## lili96666

منظقه یا کشوری؟اگه کشوری که خیلی لوسی

----------


## mehdi.m

دوستان منم با ایشون همدردماما مشکل اصلیم تو شیمی و زیست کانونه،زیست تو کلاس شاگرد اولم و گاج نقره ای حداقل 80 میزنم،ولی کانون با کلی غلط 30 میشه حداکثر شیمی هم مبتکران با فار کامل میخونم ،اما تو مسایل واقعا میلنگم و بازم اشتباه زیاد دارم آزمون هم تحلیل میکنم اما بی نتیجه استچ کنم؟ممنونم

----------


## Mohands mm

> منظقه یا کشوری؟اگه کشوری که خیلی لوسی


کشوری هست اما لوس نیستم ، درصدام پایینه...

----------


## lili96666

دیگه چیکار داری بالا یا پایین اصل رتبه اس یکی با30درصد زیست پزشکی قبول میشه باید بگه من درصد زیستم پایین نباید برم

----------


## mehdi.m

> دوستان منم با ایشون همدردماما مشکل اصلیم تو شیمی و زیست کانونه،زیست تو کلاس شاگرد اولم و گاج نقره ای حداقل 80 میزنم،ولی کانون با کلی غلط 30 میشه حداکثر شیمی هم مبتکران با فار کامل میخونم ،اما تو مسایل واقعا میلنگم و بازم اشتباه زیاد دارم آزمون هم تحلیل میکنم اما بی نتیجه استچ کنم؟ممنونم


کسی نبود ج بده؟ :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## lili96666

لابد مرور نمی کنی؟؟؟مرور خیلی مهمه یکی دو روز قبل ازمون بزار واسه مرور بعد من مثه شما گاج می خونم خوبه که. من همه ی پاسخای تشریحیشو می خونم حتی اگه درست زده باشم

----------


## saeedkh76

> سلام ، دوستان لطفا کمکم  کنید ، من درسام رو خیلی خوب میخونم هفته ای سی الی چهل ساعت درس میخونم ، کلی تست میزنم ، منابع هم خوب هستند تست هارو هم زمان دار میزنم توی خونه و توی امتحانات مدرسه هم موفق هستم ، اعتماد به نفس خوبی هم دارم اما آزمون آزمایشی هارو (سنجش ) خوب نمیدم به نظرتون مشکل از چیه؟لطف میکنید اگه نظر بدید ....


اگه قبل آزمون همه چی اوکی هست پس مشکلت استرس هست بیشتر و بی دقتی

----------


## Dr.Naser

دوستان وقتی میخوام درس بخونم اعصابم نمیکشه...عصبانی میشم کتابمو پرت میکنم.خودمو میزنم..نمیدونم چکار بکنم.ممنون میشم راهنمایی بکنید

----------

